# Manitou 32?



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, I've got four young boys I need to fit on a boat so our search for the first family's first non-dinghy has a few space considerations that makes our search more difficult than it might otherwise be. If she doesn't sleep at least four, she's not going to work for the family, much as I really just want a Top Hat 25...

Anyhow, whilst browsing a few boat sale sites last night, the missus noticed and sort of fell in love with a Manitou 32. I, personally, have never heard of these boats and was hoping some people around here could give me some info on them.

The thing that tweaked my internal alarm is that they are quite reasonably priced, especially compared to other 32' boats on the market. Whilst one can often find a bargain, when the first four boats I encounter all seem underpriced compared to other boats of similar LOA, I get worried.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Rather unfortunate styling. It looks like a team of NAs were at work, and the NA drawing the stern and the NA drawing the bow and the NA drawing the house did not communicate well... if at all.


Looks like they may have been a kitboat with owner fitout, juding by the wide variation of furniture in the various boats for sale.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

That would take some getting used to.. I suspect the unusual profile is a large factor in the 'value/price' you're seeing..


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

BentSailor said:


> OK, I've got four young boys I need to fit on a boat so our search for the first family's first non-dinghy has a few space considerations that makes our search more difficult than it might otherwise be. If she doesn't sleep at least four, she's not going to work for the family, much as I really just want a Top Hat 25...
> 
> Anyhow, whilst browsing a few boat sale sites last night, the missus noticed and sort of fell in love with a Manitou 32. I, personally, have never heard of these boats and was hoping some people around here could give me some info on them.
> 
> The thing that tweaked my internal alarm is that they are quite reasonably priced, especially compared to other 32' boats on the market. Whilst one can often find a bargain, when the first four boats I encounter all seem underpriced compared to other boats of similar LOA, I get worried.


I've never been a fan but they have their adherents. Young bloke a few moorings up river from us has one that he lived on for some time.

Styling is <cough> interesting to say the least but doesn't work for me. They look as if they sit on top of the water, not in it. Interior promises more than it delivers and while no M32 had a 'standard' interior most only sleep two (in the aft cabin) plus two on fold down dinette. Forward cabin is taken up by the head which is cramped and up there would be a mongrel at sea.

If I was looking for a boat of that length I'd be looking at other possibilities even something like a Compass 30 would be preferable imho.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Bent,
Looking quickly on BP I see Clansman, RL28, Endevaour 30, Carter 33 all under $30.000 asking and depending on condition all preferable to the Manitou, imo. If you stretch out a bit to $35.000 asking the choice gets even wider. You might even be able to pick up a Mottle 33 for that kind of money. 
Andrew

oh yes ... and anything you see in Sydney, I'd be happy to eyeball for you.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

A double ender with a poop deck?  That's a new one on me. I never thought I'd see a boat that made the Coronado 32 look good.

Bent - remember the importance of the "row away factor". That thing ain't got none mate - keep looking.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. I've been able to move her away from the, er, "unsightly" choice and onto some nicer models I'd be far less embarrassed to be seen on. She currently is preferring a Clansman (and I must say, they look nice) and a mate of mine is taking me out Wednesday on his Bonbridge to see how they sail.

Much appreciated all and depending on how the hunt goes - I might take Fuzzy up on his kind offer


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

that's because the clansman is a pretty boat. And are nice to sail


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I did get her to look at the Clansman based on the resident fuzzball's (appreciated) suggestion. Can't fault the man for taste 

Haven't sailed one though, but there is some info i could find on the Clansman whereas I could find nothing on the Manitou.


----------



## Brett01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Clansman is a good, well built yacht by Bruce Fairlie in my opinion. He also did East Coast 31's etc. but these are a little more complex and expensive to own (I've got one!!)
There are a couple of bargain Clansmans on boatpoint at the moment. Some have been re-engined by this time as they were built in the 70's. Great first boat to go for I think.


----------



## Brett01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Used Clansman 30 for Sale | Yachts For Sale | Yachthub

Saw this advertised Sydney Harbour, a possibility??


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Clansman is a nice boat. IMHO a better choice than the similar Compass 28/29 and on par with the Duncanson 29. My second keel boat was a Northerner 28 which was the predecessor to the Compas 28 so I have a little experience with them.

Objections ? To be frank it is going to be pretty cramped for four people. Yes they can sleep four but that dinette is going to somewhat cosy for eating and the head is not really enclosed. Lousy tankage, lack of stowage space.

Positives include a boat with few vices that can be easily handled by one and if called upon to do so can handle the rough stuff. They are well regarded so tend to hold value reasonably well.

Must say though that I'd be inclined to check this out. Newer, OK so only three permanent berths but nicer galley, looks to be more spacious dinette and underwater suggests a more nimble performer.

http://yachthub.com/list/yachts-for-sale/used/sail-monohulls/south-coast-28/110357

Brett, how's the East Coast going ? Great little boats. Bit past their prime nowadays but in their day a well performed racer/cruiser with quite a few examples having gone to Hobart. As Brett said, more expensive but probably worth it. btw ... I thought the East Coast was a Peter Cole design ??? (I confess I am a fan and that may colour my judgement. Almost from the day I bought it I wished I had stumped up the extra cash to buy an East Coast rather than the Northerner. Nothing in the interim has made me change my mind though the East Coast would be less forgiving of operator error.

http://yachthub.com/list/yachts-for-sale/used/sail-monohulls/eastcoast-31/110635

Hey Bent .... I lost my phone last week and my backup address book didn't restore properly to the new one. Could you give me a call sometime so I can get your numbers again.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

Sadly, if it were just a boat for **me**, I'd be more than happy with a great many boats that sleep three people. As I can afford and maintain only the one boat maximum (time & money not being something I'm flush with), I have to look for a boat the **family** can bunk in that also suits my personal tastes as much as possible.

So far, the Clansman is looking very nice for that purpose. I have also heard that she is built pretty tough in comparison to other boats built hereabouts.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

To clarify the above, the suggestions are good and very much appreciated. Wouldn't have looked into the Clansman until much later without said advice! The South Coast 28 looks like it was designed/built by the same folks as did the Bonbridge I'm looking at on Wednesday, so it's definitely of reasonable heritage 

I just cannot go less than say four berths because we have four children (aka _"sprogs"_  ) we need to get to sleep at night on the longer trips. We're hoping to get us a boat that lasts until at least the older two are either no longer with us or no longer sailing with us. It sucks, it's making me weep at some of the boats I have to pass on, but it's one of the unchangeable requirements in my search.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Sprogs indeed ...now where have I heard that before ?

Longer trips ? How long is longer ? If you are thinking coastal passages then it would be a stout sprog indeed who could sleep in the forepeak of a 27'er at sea. 

That said and accepting that six on a 30'er is akin to camping when at anchor , you need to make sure that the cockpit seats are long enough to double as sleeping quarters. I doubt you'll find what you are after in less than 28' . Too many other compromises in making a 27'er sleep six.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

Longer simply means more than a daysail. The idea is that we spend most the time enjoying what Lake Macquarie has to offer, but make our way up to Port Stephens or down to Pittwater for a couple of days at a time. Much as I would like to take the kids for longer and more adventurous sails, I don't see it happening in the short-to-medium term future.

I don't think I'm going to afford a boat that would fit our family comfortably for much longer that that. At least, not before the kids are too old/independent to spend a week cooped up with each other and not drive me mental









I am pretty sure we're going for something 30' or just over for the very reasons you mention. Our financial limitations don't allow for a good boat much over that size and our family size doesn't allow for anything below it.


----------



## Brett01 (Jun 7, 2011)

tdw said:


> Clansman is a nice boat. IMHO a better choice than the similar Compass 28/29 and on par with the Duncanson 29. My second keel boat was a Northerner 28 which was the predecessor to the Compas 28 so I have a little experience with them.
> 
> Objections ? To be frank it is going to be pretty cramped for four people. Yes they can sleep four but that dinette is going to somewhat cosy for eating and the head is not really enclosed. Lousy tankage, lack of stowage space.
> 
> ...


East Coast is going well. I have just pulled the entire rig out and had the mast stripped and rebuilt with all standing rig and running rig replaced plus chainplates and a new boom. I may have this boat for sometime now!! You're right, they are a Peter Cole design. Bruce Fairlie from Eastcoast Yachts was the builder (he also built the Clansmans). EC 31's are pretty forgiving and I owned a Compass 28 for 10 years previously to compare. Their main problem is rolling downwind, but other than that they are pretty much bullet proof. I know of one that's been down the west coast of Tasmania more than once. The boat you linked to that is for sale is a great buy, I know the particular boat as I used to race against it.


----------

